# Goat that looks bloated, but doesn't have bloat?



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 2, 2011)

One of my does looks like she has bloat, on each side. She didn't look like that when we got her. Now that she is pregnant it hasn't changed, except she has small lumps near the bottom. I don't think she has bloat, I make any feed changes slowly, and she still eats and eats and eats.... (she's my piggy) I occasionally offer them baking soda, but they do get ACV every day in their grain. I'll post before and now pictures tomorrow. Oh and her former owner told me that she has a large barrel, bit she did not look like this when we got her!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 3, 2011)

How far along is she?  If you take a look at some of the kidding threads going on right now you'll see that some people's does look absolutely huge as they get near their due date.

Without seeing pics I'd just assume she's getting along in her pregnancy and there's not much to worry about.  As long as she's acting normal/peeing/pooping fine I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 3, 2011)

Cammie's being a little stinker, normally she comes when I call but now she wont, so I can't get a picture. Perhaps I have an older one....

She was big like this before she got pregnant. Since her breeding and entering latel pregnancy stage she has developed lumps down low on her belly but she still has a very large "barrel" that at times she hold "up high" to where the bulges are even with her spine!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not sure about the lumps, but does she look about like this? 







This is just a big pregnant goat, nothing to worry about there. 

I'd say if your girl is eating, drinking, and going to the bathroom fine, and doesn't seem in pain, and doesn't have a fever, I would not worry too much.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 3, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about the lumps, but does she look about like this?
> 
> http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad360/Ariel301/SANY0408.jpg?t=1294104732
> 
> ...


Yes, except she looked like that before being pregnant!

Here she is before.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 4, 2011)

She looks  normal to me in your picture. Some just have big round bellies lol. Is she older? It seems that older goats who have kidded quite a few times will get their bellies stretched out bigger than usual.


----------

